# Mike Wolf to retire and close MTH



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

Mike Wolf to retire and close MTH


Just got the newsletter announcement. Will post




ogrforum.ogaugerr.com





news that is posted on the other forum


----------



## Refugee (Oct 2, 2019)

Wow, didn't see that coming!


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

It's clear that MTH has been mailing it in for a few years. Every new catalog, hobby veterans would gripe about "nothing new" and "more repaints". As someone new to the hobby, I was still happy to buy new PS3 engines in new paint schemes. Everything is new to me!

Anyway, in my opinion it remains to be seen if this is just bad news or really, really bad news. There is nothing good about this. Lionel (or anyone) having little to no competition is terrible.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Whaaat? Nobody that Mike knows wants to run his booming enterprise?


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

On another forum someone pointed out that he had the business up for sale for a few years, but there were no takers. He also mentioned that the employees might buy it from him.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Announcement

*Customers,*
June 8, 2020 - First, on behalf of M.T.H. Electric Trains, I want to thank you for the support and encouragement you have shown my company over our 40-year journey. From humble beginnings and a lot of hard work, we were able to build one of the world's largest model train manufacturers - one unquestionably buoyed by your unwavering support.

In particular, I am proud that M.T.H. has released more models than any train manufacturer in the history of our hobby. The variety, quality, and infusion of technology throughout our offerings allowed M.T.H. Electric Trains to help bring enjoyment to all who share our wonderful hobby.

It is, therefore, with mixed emotions that I tell you I have decided to retire in 2021 and close the business. The last two M.T.H. catalogs, our 2020 Volume 2 O Gauge catalog, and our 2020 HO catalog and all non-delivered items from our 2020 Volume 1 O Gauge catalog, 2020 Ready-to-Run Train Set catalog, 2019-2020 S Gauge catalog, and 2019-2020 G Gauge catalog will feature the last products produced by M.T.H. Electric Trains.

The new items featured in all these catalogs will be available beginning Summer 2020 through April 2021 and will carry our limited one-year warranty supported by our Authorized Service Center network and the M.T.H. Service Department. Upon our closing in May 2021, our ASC network will provide warranty coverage through April 2022. A *list* of M.T.H. Authorized Service Centers is available on the M.T.H. website and will be updated as M.T.H. Authorized Retailers join the program over the coming months.

M.T.H. Electric Trains would not have enjoyed success without the support of the M.T.H. Authorized Retailer network. While traditional retail has changed significantly over the past decade, the independent hobby shop has been and continues to be the most important cog in our distribution chain. I truly appreciate the support and friendship these shops have shown M.T.H. I wish all of them good luck and prosperity in the years to come.

Finally, I want to thank all of my employees for their hard work over the years. Most of them have been with me for decades and their loyalty and talents were paramount to our success.

With thousands of tools and molds and a wealth of intellectual property, a new model railroading company may arise from my former company as I entertain various options and buyers. One scenario is a new company organized and owned by members of my current staff. Their decades of experience, work ethic, and creative talent will ensure success regardless of who owns the assets while providing a welcome bridge between the past 40 years and the future.

The remainder of my time will be busy as we clear out inventory and other miscellaneous items accumulated over the past 40 years. As that process evolves, we’ll be offering consumer and retailer purchase opportunities

Again, from the bottom of my heart, thank you for your loyal support for all these years.


----------



## mroe21877 (Sep 10, 2015)

I hardly post but this is horrible. I am only MTH.

Sent from my Vivo XL4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

mroe21877 said:


> I hardly post but this is horrible. I am only MTH.
> 
> Sent from my Vivo XL4 using Tapatalk


You and me both. I guess buying more trains for me is over.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

It sounds like he's going to part it out!


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Mike is the most influential person to the model train hobby since Joshua Cowen. I wish him well in retirement.

This is bad news for MTH fans like myself. I hope the company continues in some way, but I don’t see it ever being the same without him. Look what became of Lionel after Cowen retired.

But I will still buy the trains if I can. Last night I ordered both the Railking and Premier Club box cars. And there are a few locos in the 2020 V2 catalog that I will order. I hope they aren’t cancelled due to low orders.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Andy & Rich could take control and not miss a beat if financing became available and Mike threw in some perks.

Bill


----------



## davidkeith89 (Nov 5, 2015)

One of our other hobbies is old houses, so here's something to consider from a similar situation: about a decade or so ago the premier art wallpaper company that replicated historic designs and designed new patterns in the historic style made a similar announcement. Bruce Bradbury, the owner of Bradbury & Bradbury Art Wallpaper, decided it was time to retire and announced the closure of the company. He allowed so many months for new orders to come in and be produced and then it would be over. A couple of months after the announcement, he announced that an employee (or group of employees, I can't remember) had come forward and offered to buy the company. Fast forward to today, Bradbury & Bradbury is still the premier historic wallpaper company to us old house freaks, and their continued success has spawned a few small, cottage-industry type competitors.

Maybe that will happen here. Like B&B, there's a thriving, well-liked company ready for it's next chapter.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Time will tell, but this is certainly not good news. I knew Mike was actively trying to sell, but I didn't think he'd just pull the plug.


----------



## ERIE610 (Jan 19, 2015)

Announcing his retirement sometime in 2021 plus honoring warranties until 2022 signals to me that ample time will be given to OTHERS to consider purchasing the business. Besides M.T.H. does have a monetary value to be considered. Another consideration is the ongoing tariff wars with China where MTH items are produced. The upcoming Elections in November may be indirectly influencing his decision to retire. Contracts with Chinese companies as well as intellectual property rights ownership may be a factor as well. 

JUST MY OBSERVATIONS


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

does anyone here know how apps work? are there yearly fees paid to apple and google? or once an app is in the app store it stays there forever?
with mth maybe closing will the app stay there forever to be used or?


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

poster yesterday here








Mike Wolf to retire and close MTH


https://ogrforum.ogaugerr.com/topic/mike-wolf-to-retire-and-close-mth news that is posted on the other forum




www.modeltrainforum.com


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I guess I'm a little confused. The company is closing but employees might buy it, and reopen -- perhaps under a new name? It hard to believe the company has essentially zero value.


----------



## Maxum (Apr 10, 2017)

My hope with Mike announcing that production will continue until 2021 and warranties until 2022, is that this will give time for someone else to buy the business and continue production. I have to wonder if Mike's announcement now and continuing production into next year is not attempt to spur someone to hurry and purchase the business since he's been trying to sell it for a while according to some. I hope MTH sticks around, but regardless the hobby will continue.

Update,

I just got off the phone with one of the model train shops I deal with (well known shop in the U.S.). The owner didn't seem too concerned about Mike Wolfe's announcement and said several of the employees (he named them off, but I can't remember them) were going to most likely take over MTH. The only change he said he anticipated is that it would be a smaller company with more focus on Premier products.


----------



## Dieseler (Jan 29, 2014)

Wishing Mike well in his retirement and many thanks for the journey that will continue here at least.


----------



## ennisdavis (Dec 9, 2018)

Play with trains for a career and retire in your mid 50's...and then play with trains, now that's very cool.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

according to mthrd (MTH research & development) the only thing to continue is what is stated in the below letter posted at DCS/Proto-Sound Lives On | MTH ELECTRIC TRAINS


@MTH RD posted:
Hey guys, DCS and PS3 aren't going away anytime soon. In fact, quite the opposite....

*DCS/Proto-Sound Lives On*

"June 9, 2020 - With the scheduled closing of M.T.H. Electric Trains next year, support for the DCS Digital Command System and the Proto-Sound 3.0 onboard locomotive systems will continue through a new independent company headed up by current M.T.H. staff once direct M.T.H. support for the systems concludes on June 1, 2021.
The new tech company will continue to manufacture and provide support including any necessary software updates to the DCS hardware or DCS WiFi App. In fact, new and exciting product ideas are currently under development.
The DCS System controls any Proto-Sound 2.0 and later equipped locomotives and first debuted 18 years ago. It has been an integral part of the M.T.H. product line family since its inception and its continuation beyond the closing of M.T.H. is an important part of the transition envisioned by retiring M.T.H. president Mike Wolf.
As the retirement transition process moves forward, more details about the new company's creation and ongoing development of M.T.H.'s technology packages will be announced. Stay tuned."


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

mth building sold in april 2020








Columbia Gateway warehouse sells for $14.5M - Baltimore Business Journal


The development has 43,000 square feet of office space and 180 parking spaces.




www.bizjournals.com





"The 123,000-square-foot "Mike's Train House" warehouse just changed hands. "
"By Melody Simmons – Reporter, Baltimore Business Journal
Apr 20, 2020, 2:33pm EDT *Updated* Apr 20, 2020, 2:51pm EDT
The development has 43,000 square feet of office space and 180 parking spaces."


----------



## towdog (Oct 2, 2015)

Is it possible that he didn't have direct communication with any of the potential buyers who might be interested? So this was his way of advertising the fact that he was looking to sell? If he wanted to sell to the employees, that conversation would've already taken place. So I'm guessing they didn't want it. 

So maybe now he waits for the players to reach out to him and he'll start entertaining offers? I can't believe with as big of following as he has that he'd just pack up shop and not allow the business to continue. Unless the financials are bad and would expose how unsuccessful the company really was?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Apparently, they've already made arrangements for the continued production of the electronics.

DCS/Proto-Sound Lives On


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

This is an unwelcome announcement for me. I have been in the hobby 7-8 years, choosing O Scale over HO. I initially leaned heavy on Lionel until I started getting MTH. I know have $4400 on order with these last 2 catalogs. The last Lionel catalog yielded nothing from me. 

MTH placed several "must haves" in each catalog. The member further up that felt their catalogs had gotten stale, may have had a point but overall this community was happy with the content. Most of the members on this forum have most of what they want, I think, and generally commented that nothing excited them in the catalogs. 

But, if MTH does not cancel some content, I will add several Rock Island locomotives to my collection that I can almost guarantee Lionel has no interest in. Late E7's and E8's in the Rock's 1960's and 1970's colors and livery. Furthermore, the Rock Island locomotives I had hoped to see in the next several years are likely never to be produced. Lionel has shown little to no interest in Rock Island in the last 4 years. 

With no MTH, Lionel will dictate to the consumers what is available. MTH is the standard bearer in the hobby. Their quality, detail and pricing were excellent. Lionel is $75 to $200 more than comparable MTH offerings. 

Someone commented above that Mike Wolf was retiring in his 50's. That does not seem right, surely he is older.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Apparently, they've already made arrangements for the continued production of the electronics.
> 
> DCS/Proto-Sound Lives On



i am confused about keeping an operation just to service a command system all ready out there and no new product to put it in. mth is already on record that remote parts are gone and i would believe the tiu will not be far behind.
this is from my muffin trains;
"An update from Mike Wolf
Mike called this afternoon and we had a chance to talk about what was coming about and the plan going forward.

They plan to create a new entity that will hold the DCS assets and provide support and enhancements going forward. They have lots of interesting plans for this - not mine to discuss - but I am confident DCS will be in good shape.

They also have a plan for a new entity to take over parts and service - they are not abandoning the existing product line.

At this point, they do not have a plan for production continuing or what will happen with all of the tooling. Still a work in progress. Hopefully we will hear more on that in the weeks to come ."


last paragraph no "production continuing".


but then again who knows.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I guess the a kind of answer there is the patents on it haven't expires yet.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Bryan Moran said:


> Someone commented above that Mike Wolf was retiring in his 50's. That does not seem right, surely he is older.


In February 1973 he was 12 so that makes him around 59 now.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I was just looking at the MTH website and realized how much I will miss it.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

A bit of a shocker. Hats off to Mike Wolf he deserves more credit then he gets for bringing 3-rail trains into the 21st century.

I am pretty certain that a buyer is in the wings and details are being negotiated.

I wish him the very best in retirement.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

SantaFeJim said:


> A bit of a shocker. Hats off to Mike Wolf he deserves more credit then he gets for bringing 3-rail trains into the 21st century.
> 
> I am pretty certain that a buyer is in the wings and details are being negotiated.
> 
> I wish him the very best in retirement.



would you buy a business without a building?


unless you are a current train company.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

If the market is shrinking, the molds are over used and folks have 3 of every kind. It doesn't look so hot to buy. Maybe pieced out although what piece would you want if you were Lionel, Williams, Atlas, Sunset/3rd rail... ?


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

Seeing that Mike is "only" 59, I find it surprising he is ending the business. Most of us enjoy this as a hobby. Imagine owning a business making your hobby interest. I am sure he has good people running the core of the business, with final sign off perhaps with Mike. Therefore, I have to believe there is something else going on. Maybe just tired of the trials of the hobby, low margins. 

I'm 56. I can't retire until I am 70. 59 is well below the federal minimums for retiring. I'm not saying I thought Mike would go to 70, but I would think if the business was profitable and competitive, I would have thought he would go to 65-67. That' still pretty young.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Unless he tells you why he's retiring, we could guess all day and never know the real reason.....having a hobby, and trying to make a living in a business that is your hobby, are two very different things....his decision, so I hope he enjoys a long and happy retirement......I retired at 62, and I love it!


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I retired at 52, but from active service. I then taught on-line courses for the Continuing Studies Department of the Canadian Armed Forces Academy in Leadership & Ethics and Intro Psych, but that ended seven years ago. I suspect Mike is either done, like dinner, or he has another iron in the fire and feels he should move on. Or, it could be his vision for MTH differs substantially with those of a couple of influential and powerful silent partners who have begun to press on his nerve. We could speculate all day. I would guess that, if he is just hanging it up and taking up fishing, he's pretty well fixed for funds by now. I bear him no ill will, despite his apparent litigious nature and intransigence during his insertion to the HO side of the hobby. If anything, we who like his competitor's products more than his should thank him for giving those entities a tough run and making us the benefactors of his ingenuity and stick-to-itiveness.


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

Mike sorted the Union Pacific licensing issue for the whole industry! For that I will respect him come what. 

Pity he never made N scale, otherwise I could have supported him...


----------



## NewTexan (Apr 29, 2012)

Spence said:


> You and me both. I guess buying more trains for me is over.


I think we are being overly pessimistic. Lots of folks thought Apple computer would crumble after the loss of Steve Jobs. They could not have been more wrong. I believe this enterprise will continue in some fashion. There is ample time for it to be arranged.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Bryan Moran said:


> Seeing that Mike is "only" 59, I find it surprising he is ending the business. Most of us enjoy this as a hobby. Imagine owning a business making your hobby interest. I am sure he has good people running the core of the business, with final sign off perhaps with Mike. Therefore, I have to believe there is something else going on. Maybe just tired of the trials of the hobby, low margins.
> 
> I'm 56. I can't retire until I am 70. 59 is well below the federal minimums for retiring. I'm not saying I thought Mike would go to 70, but I would think if the business was profitable and competitive, I would have thought he would go to 65-67. That' still pretty young.


If you think running a business is easy, you haven't done it. It's hard work and a lot of stress, and not a lot of time off. And if it's also your hobby, it can suck all the joy out of it in short order. I don't blame him at all.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I find myself hoping that Mike retires the same way that Walter Matuch of RMT did a few years ago.


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

bigdodgetrain said:


> would you buy a business without a building?
> 
> unless you are a current train company.


Or someone who wants to start a train company.

MTH's value isn't in it's location, it's in the name, customer base, product lines and tooling. 
If you're not a brick and mortar store then the location isn't that important.


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Apparently, they've already made arrangements for the continued production of the electronics.
> 
> DCS/Proto-Sound Lives On


This is good. Interesting that this is the first employee owned business coming out of MTH that we've heard about. Seems like it might be the best bet for current income, but is it the section of MTH most likely to have a future?



Bryan Moran said:


> Someone commented above that Mike Wolf was retiring in his 50's. That does not seem right, surely he is older.


My cousin retired before 55. I have a hard time imagining anyone making enough $ in model trains to retire early. However, if the value is there and someone has tired of the business, then there's nothing I can see standing in the way of selling off and retiring, entering a new business, starting a new career, etc in one's 50's.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

according to the article i posted in post 22 mike has over 14 million to play with. 
even taking out expenses he has many millions.

having been at the same address for many years there can not be a very big loan outstanding.
and if he is the business man everyone on the forums make him out to be it would not surprise me that he is using that building rent free or rent reduced until june 2021.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

NewTexan said:


> I think we are being overly pessimistic. Lots of folks thought Apple computer would crumble after the loss of Steve Jobs. They could not have been more wrong. I believe this enterprise will continue in some fashion. There is ample time for it to be arranged.


Uhh... I think this a totally different situation. Mike is shutting the doors and has already sold the building! I don't recall Jobs doing either of those things.


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

bigdodgetrain said:


> according to the article i posted in post 22 mike has over 14 million to play with.
> even taking out expenses he has many millions.
> 
> having been at the same address for many years there can not be a very big loan outstanding.
> and if he is the business man everyone on the forums make him out to be it would not surprise me that he is using that building rent free or rent reduced until june 2021.


How did I miss that article?
Here's a publicly accessible article that has a bit more info on the deal:








KLNB Announces $14.5M Warehouse Sale in Columbia, Md. - KLNB


KLNB, the leading mid-Atlantic commercial real estate brokerage firm, has announced the sale of the Mike’s Train House building in Columbia, Md. For $14,500,000. Chris Kubler and Don Schline of KLNB’s Investment Sales Team represented the seller MPW Enterprises LLC. The 123,000 square-foot...




klnb.com




One interesting quote from the article 
_"The property had been on and off the market for years". _
Has Mike been trying to get out for a while now?

Now this looks to me like a situation where a hot real estate market is the driver for retiring. If I had the chance to walk away with 10 million or so and not worry about working again, it'd be awfully tempting. Hopefully he's walked away with enough $ that he can part with the rest of the MTH assets at low enough prices (or licensing arrangements) that they will be sustainable for the eventual buyers.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

MPW LLC owned the building. Who owns mth ?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Severn said:


> MPW LLC owned the building. Who owns mth ?


Mike Wolf owns MTH.


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

Much more pleasant read over here. Retiring at 59 is a dream. Hopefully Mike has his health, I have no reason to think he doesn't, and can enjoy kicking back with some of those little drinks with umbrellas in his hand and his feet in the sand.

One thing we'll never know is the stress related to running a company and what it can do to a person.

Enjoy Mike!!


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

From what I can tell which may be wrong is that mth is an inc and the building was owned by an LLC. So he had the building, sold that -- that's his in total less in debt on it, taxes all that. The corp has him as the majority owner one assumes, theres some investors others to pay off there.

Meanwhile going forward there's the idea they (some of them) will sell protosound4 etc...


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

Well, I did not mean to imply in any way that Mike can't retire when he wants from this current venture. My selfish hope would be that he understands the importance of the MTH brand in the O Scale Model Train Products word. There again, I am sure he does, and he likely had to wrestle with the timing decision. When the building sold, that was it. 

For someone is pretty new to the hobby like me - 8 years in as a Rail Fan and O Scale model train guy - MTH ending is a bad omen. We all believe that Lionel is puffed up, meaning they have quality issues, product offering limitations, and lack transparency. We don't know IF Lionel is solvent, at what level or anything. 

From my novice standpoint compared to some of you guys that have been in the hobby for 30 + years, there are basically 4 O Scale (3 rail) model train companies. Lionel, MTH, Atlas, and Williams. We can debate if there are other smaller players but of those 4, only 2 produce catalogs that I see in my local hobby stores - MTH and Lionel. 

And because of the nature of our hobby, the catalogs are Christmas day twice a year per manufacturer, right? There are not many hobbies you can say about that. I know, and I assume most of us know - what road names we favor and collect primarily. Steam. Diesel, passenger, freight. 

For me as a Granger Road fan, I now am limited to taking what Lionel offers up over the next few years. Lionel has put out some of my road names stuff and I have ponied up the full retail less 10% pre order price for those items but with MTH is saw more of what I needed to fill in blanks in the collection. I could only surmise that they would have continued trickling out Rock Island, Burlington, Milwaukee Road and U.P. stuff over the next ten years. 

From 2020 Catalog 1, I bit to the tune of $2900 in pre orders, for their last catalog I ordered an additional $1500. For those O Scalers considering cancelling their orders, there really isn't much reason. If MTH can't provide the item by the end, I presume they won't fill the order. That's a mutual cancellation right there. 

So I apologize for my proposal that Mike seems to be retiring early. He certainly can leave anytime he wants. But this creates a seismic shift in a reduced marketplace already. It is not lf my ost on me that for many years, Lionel was "it" as far as O Scale. I am not an O Scale/Gauge historian, so I am not sure when Atlas and Williams (Bachmann) came along but I can guarantee MTH overall has done a better job of providing product to this group in the 30 years they have been a player and helped keep Lionel honest in the meantime. 

The result is and has been more detail, features, reliability (overall) for us. I can't speak to their HO foray. In the beginning of my 8 years, I only knew Lionel. In the past 4 years, when I have placed the majority of my orders or LHS purchases, it has been heavily skewed toward MTH. This is like FORD going out of business and leaving GM. 

Like most of us, I have enough locomotives, passenger cars, and rolling stock to run for the next 20 + years, but as a fan of my railroads, I lack many locomotives or better looking and detailed ones. I was just starting to add Milwaukee Road and Burlington Diesel locomotives after getting the passenger Diesels I needed. I can never have enough Rock Island diesels, as they switched paint schemes often. While ebay may have a few of these to offer over the next few years, bidding wars entail for them. I got in a bidding war for a rarely seen U Boat in Rock Island 3 months ago. Only one I've seen. I had to stop the insanity and so do not have it. 

With MTH, over the next 10 years, I am pretty sure they would have offered it. In my opinion, Lionel will raise prices across the line with their major competitor out of the picture. Sure, it may render newcomers to the secondary market, but they will be better off. I have to believe, unless one of the minor players can purchase the tooling, and back stock and resurrect a competitive alternative to Lionel, the new product landscape will be a desert in a few years. 

That's my selfish, final thoughts on this matter. Rarely am I as loyal to a brand or product as I have been to MTH and thanks to them I am well along in the model train O Scale hobby. But when the product dries up and only used products are out there in decreasingly limited amounts, we will remember this time as an unfortunate occurrence in the history of O Gauge Model Train hobby.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

Severn said:


> MPW LLC owned the building. Who owns mth ?


more info
"We found two companies that listed this address in corporate registration documents — Mike's Train House and David Paige. Mpw Enterprises LLC owns this real estate property. Ownership information for the parcel 503913070320 links this address to Wolf Michael P. 1997 is the year the property was built. The property is 23 years old, which is fifteen years younger than the average age of a building in Columbia of 38 years. The property features 123,043 sqft of living area. The size of the land lot is 9 sqft. The building has INDUSTRY Flex Space floor. The value of the land is most likely around $4,111,100. This address is rated #514 in the state by the number of AMS cargo manifests. This address is #32 among addresses in the city by the number of AMS cargo manifests. The house's living area is 123,043 sqft. This address is often written as 7020 Columbia Gateway Drv, Columbia, MD 21046-2119. The ZIP code for this address is 21046 and the postal code suffix is 2119."






7020 Columbia Gateway Dr, Columbia, MD - Mpw Enterprises LLC, Wolf,michael P Public Records


Mike's Train House, David Paige listed there




clustrmaps.com





interesting








Find Michael P Wolf in Columbia, MD


Unlimited free searches on Michael Wolf, including reverse phone lookup, address lookup, backgrounds and more at peoplesearchnow.com.




www.peoplesearchnow.com


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

He lives or mostly resides in Florida. I can't recall where, near Miami area I think. I ran into it once in one of my searches. Maybe he just wants to focus on real estate in Florida or the golf course.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

this place show a lot of addresses








Michael Paul Wolf living in Columbia, MD Contact Details


Search for Michael Paul Wolf living in Columbia, MD, get started for free and find contact information, address and phone for anyone. Try SearchPeopleFREE.com Today!




www.searchpeoplefree.com


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

It came up in a search of the owner of the building that sold, so I assume its true. I also have seen this posted before elsewhere without getting into specifics. So both could be true.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The building is for sure sold, there was a link over in OGR to the real-estate notice of the sale.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

it looked like to me the property was owned by mpw llc and the building owned by Mike Wolf/mth, then a package deal sold everything. without going to maryland and looking at the public records it is really hard to speculate other then what is posted.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

And pretty pointless to speculate, we know the building has been sold, so whatever happens to the remnants of MTH will happen in a new location.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

According to MTH remotes that were to be delivered in January 2020 are now due in September 2020


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

anyone have any additional or new information?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, Mike Wolf, give him a call.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

too bad Adrian does not post on MTF people here miss a lot on knowledge from him.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm not sure that Adrian knows anything more than anyone else about the MTH closure. 

Now, if you want to talk about the MTH DCS system, he's certainly your man, he's spent a lot of time digging into DCS, and I've certainly picked up lots of information from him.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'm not sure that Adrian knows anything more than anyone else about the MTH closure.
> 
> Now, if you want to talk about the MTH DCS system, he's certainly your man, he's spent a lot of time digging into DCS, and I've certainly picked up lots of information from him.


i can not tell you something that i was not given permission to tell.

but remember this he worked very close with mth on the tiu issue.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

update for those who do not look at ogr
"Eirjan OGR Forum Member
looks like MTH's policy's on repairs have changed to reflect them closing. called yesterday afternoon to get a feel for the price of getting one of my HO G's repaired. MTH is not taking "billable" repairs now. IE if you don't have a valid warranty they wont take it in. they were helpful in referring me to ASC's but id rather just swap the board with a ESU decoder myself.

basically MTH's CSR said that they are not taking anything not under warranty. with the exception of TIUs, Remote's, and Z4000s."


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Adrian, you mean the jpl guy on ogr?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

bigdodgetrain said:


> basically MTH's CSR said that they are not taking anything not under warranty. with the exception of TIUs, Remote's, and Z4000s."


I guess I'll have to raise my rates, ASC's are the only game in town.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

Severn said:


> Adrian, you mean the jpl guy on ogr?


yes


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

*MTH update from Andy Edleman*
Andy gives an update in the first 40 minutes of the video
it is directed to tinplate but applies to all of mth


----------

